
Perlenspiel is a gameclavier - phodo
http://users.wpi.edu/~bmoriarty/ps/index.html
======
phodo
Brian Moriarty [1] was responsible for a bunch of the really great Infocom,
Lucasfilm/LucasArts, and Rocketstar games. [2]

[1]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Moriarty](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Moriarty)

[2]

ANALOG Computing \- Adventure in the 5th Dimension (1983) \- Crash Dive!
(1984) \- Tachyon (1985, unpublished)

Infocom \- Wishbringer[6] (1985) \- Trinity (1986) \- Beyond Zork (1987) \-
Timesink (unpublished)

Lucasfilm Games / LucasArts Entertainment[edit] \- Loom (1990) \- Forge (pitch
only) \- The Fold (pitch only) \- Young Indiana Jones at the World's Fair
(unpublished) \- The Dig (1995)

Rocket Science Games[edit] \- Loadstar: The Legend Of Tully Bodine (1994) -
Credited for "interactive design."

